# Machine Knit Spiral Hat



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Just finished this spiral knit hat on the LK-150. It took about 2 hours and involves turning the work. Would have finished faster if I had my garter bar. That is at my shore home. Will pick it up today to make another one for a friend.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice and lovely colours.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice and lovely colours.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sure made an interesting hat! that'd be fun to do!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great hat, and love the colors in the yarn.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

What a super hat. Love the design and the colours.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How much for the pattern?


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Didn't do the pattern yet. But, I will if there is a interest.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would be interested in the pattern if you write it up. I say go for it!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice colours and well done. Looks like a challenging project.
Best wishes


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

very pretty, love the colors


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> Just finished this spiral knit hat on the LK-150. It took about 2 hours and involves turning the work. Would have finished faster if I had my garter bar. That is at my shore home. Will pick it up today to make another one for a friend.


How many row did you do before you turned?


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> Just finished this spiral knit hat on the LK-150. It took about 2 hours and involves turning the work. Would have finished faster if I had my garter bar. That is at my shore home. Will pick it up today to make another one for a friend.


Oh my gosh that's neat,....and pretty. Nice work. Where is there a pattern please? I do have a garter bar for my LK150 but haven't the faintest clue how to use it.

CharleneM


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

how fun.I love it.


----------



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a LK 150, what is a garter bar?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Reminds me of a seashell - would be also wonderful in pale peachy colors like a shell!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

dianaknits.com has a blogspot with more garter bar youtube lessons than you can think of right now
A garter bar is a tool used to transfer multiple stitches, up to a full bed, between needles. Useful for lace, cables, ruffles, darts, and flipping a whole row of sts for garter or Quaker st patterns.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

An interesting and clever use of bias knitting and so colourful - what is the rest of the costume - is it for a party or a pageant?


----------



## Weknit (Mar 12, 2012)

Must have this pattern! Have a tone of that Amazing yarn from Lion and cannot find anything I like using it for. Pam


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Could this be done on a bond


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Love your hat/cap. The colors are great! Look forward to the pattern. Wish I had a LK150, mine is standard.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

That is one Absolutely AMAZING Hat!!!! and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see the pattern! Please oh Please can you post. 

This is not the first item that you've posted that I'm amazed at! You REALLY need to do this for a living! Thanks for your inspiration!


----------



## mountaingirl (Feb 28, 2012)

You have such flair and can wear strong vibrant colours well. It's gorgeous!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> Didn't do the pattern yet. But, I will if there is a interest.


Lovely hat and beautiful colours. I would love to have a pattern for the hat. It is so unusual. Terri.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

DIAODYSSEY said:


> I have a LK 150, what is a garter bar?


It's a devise for taking stitches off all at one time and reversing them (turning the whole work around) to the opposite side. It makes garter stitch and other (like transfering multiple stitches) things easier. I don't know all it does because, as I said, I'm not sure how to use it.

Here's one of multiple YouTube videos that show the garter bar in use.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, you can do this pattern on the Bond or ISM machine. Also, the hat can be made by hand.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the praise. I have designed for many years. I teach hand and machine knitting. Just love the design process.


----------



## Margaret3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> Didn't do the pattern yet. But, I will if there is a interest.


Yvonne, that is a fabulous hat ! I would love the pattern, please let us have it ........... I haven't got a garter bar, but it would be worth the faf to keep on taking it off on waste yarn and turning it around ! :lol:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> I would be interested in the pattern if you write it up. I say go for it!


Yes i would love a pattern :thumbup:


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> Didn't do the pattern yet. But, I will if there is a interest.


I would love the pattern for this, please...
Thank You..


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

DIAODYSSEY said:


> I have a LK 150, what is a garter bar?


It is used to turn the work. You can buy one here for the LK 150. http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html
Nice hat - I really like it! :thumbup: Ann


----------

